# Need help with a Urology - Does any one know



## NL2022 (Nov 11, 2008)

Does any one know how you would code "Cystolithalopaxy". Any ideas?? 
Thanks,

Sherry


----------



## tuniee (Nov 11, 2008)

*Coding Specialist*

You can use CPT code 52317 or 52318 for complicated or large stones(over 2.5cm)


----------



## NL2022 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

How did you go about finding this code. I looked under everything. 
Thanks,

Sherry


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Nov 20, 2008)

*the procedure performed is litholapaxy.....the anatomical site is cysto
usually we find the CPT by procedure then anatomical site*
this is how I found the procedure



sse said:


> How did you go about finding this code. I looked under everything.
> Thanks,
> 
> Sherry


----------



## ecardwell (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cysto-Litholapaxy*

The code you are looking for is under Litholapaxy, 52317 if it is greater than 2.5 cm then bill 52318.


----------



## lauriejs66 (Aug 8, 2014)

The code says >< 2.5 cm. If you have 3 stones is it the total of all three stones or one stone should be greater than 2.5cm to use 52318?


----------

